
Helping to find real exoplanets by playing Eve Online - 1_player
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/05/eve-online-citizen-science-exoplanets/
======
dagenleg
Taking 'spreadsheets in space' concept to a whole new level here.

------
Animats
That's cute, but why do they need humans to detect changes in luminosity data?

~~~
dmichulke
Exactly, 'luminosity curve' sounds like a function to me and even if there
were no suitable detection mechanism (which I cannot imagine), there's always
a Deep Learning network that can do it.

~~~
majewsky
Well, if anything, the players are going to provide a massive amount of
training data to that neural network.

